# AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE HT Link problem



## Uotr (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,
I have recently bought a new machine with the processor mentioned in the title. The system efficiency is far less superior to what I was expecting from a PC of this class. After struggling with numerous problems such as finding a cheap replacement for my old 420 watt power supply (Thermaltake TR2-420) -> 600 watt (gembird ccc-psu8) or upgrading the ram sticks from 2 GB Patriot DDR2 @ 800 to 4 GB Goodram DDR3 @ 1333 the system was still not showing any major improvements in games or benchmarks. I also tried installing the 90 day trial Win7 since I was told it can improve the efficiency a lot. Of course, no improvements observed. Then after a few days of research I stumbled upon a CPU-Z screenshot of the aforementioned processor, with HT Link @ 2000 MHz. The problem is my CPU was showing the HT Link frequency @ 1004,6 MHz. I then checked the MB (AsRock n68c-s ucc) compatibility with the processor and found out that the black edition CPU version was not covered by any bios available on the support page. Since I was not the one who was choosing the parts for this set (I've only put the parts together into the case) I returned the card to the shop and exchanged it for a Asus Asus M4N68T-M LE which supports the CPU since bios 0304. Unluckily, CPU-Z still stubbornly shows the HT Link frequency @ 1004,6 MHz, though I've noticed a change in multiplier values (from 4x @ the Asrock MB to 16x @ Asus) and core speed (from 800 @ Asrock to 3214 @ Asus). I checked the values with cool& quiet turned off and on, under various benchmarks and no change is registered by CPU-Z. The HT frequency is also 1000 in bios. I've ran out of ideas and am desperately looking for some answers. Sorry for the long epopee, but I wanted to describe the problem in a detailed manner. My system specs:
AMD Phenom II x4 955 Black Edition
Asus M4N68T-M LE
HDD - WDC WD50 
4 GB GoodRam @ 1333 MHz (dual stick)
Asus Radeon EAH4850
How it looks like:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
How it should look like:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Regards,
PG


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Can you not change the HT link in the bios?

Also, are there new bios versions that address this issue? Check the ASUS website.


----------



## Uotr (Sep 30, 2010)

Horusrogue said:


> Can you not change the HT link in the bios?
> 
> Also, are there new bios versions that address this issue? Check the ASUS website.


I checked the Bios version and its 0901, so it should already support the black edition 955s. One more thing I observed just a moment after posting my first message - CPU-Z lists the CPU as the normal 955 edition, not the BE one.

Also the HT frequency states "Auto" in the bios, cannot manipulate it as its greyed out.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

You sure you have the BE? CPU-Z doesn't lie generally. But that is weird.


----------



## Uotr (Sep 30, 2010)

Horusrogue said:


> You sure you have the BE? CPU-Z doesn't lie generally. But that is weird.


Absolutely sure it came in a BE box. People also say its normal here http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/643634-amd-phenom-ii-x4-955-black.html
What frustrates me the most is the HT Link frequency, as even the standard 955 would have to have it @ 2000.


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Well its not the CPU's fault 
For some reason your budget Asus board is refusing to comply. 
>> By which I mean, Newegg says your board should go to 2k MHZ. UNLESS the -LE portion somehow alters the specs?


My BE dualcore showed up as a BE, but its not a big deal assuming you CAN in fact play with your multipliers easily in bios: Aka: You were NOT ripped off somehow, though this would be a very weird case of fraud.

Anyone know what -LE designates on Asus boards?


----------



## Uotr (Sep 30, 2010)

So the answer is to set the HT link value manuall in bios?


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Uotr said:


> So the answer is to set the HT link value manuall in bios?


You said it is grayed out? I would update to the latest BIOS version anyways, maybe it will change something?

If its not greyed out, I see no reason why you shouldn't hardset the HT link to 2K or just slightly under.


----------



## Uotr (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, thanks for all the assistance, much appreciated!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That board uses HT 1.0. To utilize the max HT frequency of your Phenom II you will need a board that has HT 3.0. This board in the link has HT 3.0. Whomever sold you that board with the Phenon II should have known that.

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=YATvwCy0OZLGNWwp


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> That board uses HT 1.0. To utilize the max HT frequency of your Phenom II you will need a board that has HT 3.0. This board in the link has HT 3.0. Whomever sold you that board with the Phenon II should have known that.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=YATvwCy0OZLGNWwp


You linked to...something different?

This is the user's mobo:

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=viXEi1RXKBFzjFt9

Crap. I am sooo tired. Should stop posting after all nighter essay binges. 

I misread the NEWEGG entry for the M4N68T-M (not LE)
I read 2000MHZ not 2000MHT. So yes, the board won't do more.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Horusrogue said:


> You linked to...something different?
> 
> This is the user's mobo:
> 
> ...


I know that's not the users board!! I was showning the user an Asus board that will support the HT speed of their Phenom II. HT 1.0 will not provide the Phenom II's HT speed.

Edit: that's why I worded the link as "This board in the link has HT 3.0"


----------



## Uotr (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the support, much appreciated!
Guess I'll have to save up some more after all


----------

